# sr20's everywhere



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

I just moved From Arlington,Virginia to Stafford Va. And i havnt seen so many sr20det in 240s anywhere i thougt the swap was uncommon around here. but theyre rollin around here like if they where integras with gs-r motors. just had to say dat.


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

Im just getting mine done but Ive only seen 4 240s with the sr20. I cant wait to join the group. By next week Im rollin around with my sr20. :thumbup:


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Chris90FB240sx said:


> Im just getting mine done but Ive only seen 4 240s with the sr20. I cant wait to join the group. By next week Im rollin around with my sr20. :thumbup:


Lol. We KA24DET people are severely outnumbered.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I don't see too many out in SoCali, but the Smog law is a MFer.

I'd turbo my KA, but again, I want to pass smog.


----------



## ks0385 (Mar 27, 2005)

bII said:


> I don't see too many out in SoCali, but the Smog law is a MFer.
> 
> I'd turbo my KA, but again, I want to pass smog.


I dont get it. Is it that hard to get some mechanic to get u a sticker?

I know in Boston, you can go to pretty much anyone and have em pass you just like that, cat converter or not.


----------



## Startours7 (Nov 30, 2004)

Law's are a little different out here.

You can get a shop to pass visual for you as long as you car passes the sniffer.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

here in va we have california emissions. my dad works for a dealership. so i have a mechanic. give him 128 bucks and you got 2 year tags. same goes for the va safety inspection. give 15 buck your straight. maybe all these turbo 240's are ka24det's we'll never know.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

Chris90FB240sx said:


> Im just getting mine done but Ive only seen 4 240s with the sr20. I cant wait to join the group. By next week Im rollin around with my sr20. :thumbup:


ill say. you can have an sr20det but. at least some of them kant brag about them doing the swap in there garage. not many people here do the tuning them selves. they just pay someone to do it for them. so when they're shaize fcuks up. they have to go pay someone and spend a lot o money instead of doing it them selves like me :thumbup:


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

I would swp mine my self if I had the space and time. Im in college so I have niether. So yes I had to pay for mine to be done but Im no dumbby around the engine bay.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

Chris90FB240sx said:


> I would swp mine my self if I had the space and time. Im in college so I have niether. So yes I had to pay for mine to be done but Im no dumbby around the engine bay.


i was refering to the ones who had time. if you didnt have time or space i would of payed someone too. im just saying that its just better to do it yourself cause your basically more familiar with the engine.


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

Yea I wish I had the time to tear it down and buld it back up with forged rods and pistons and new crank but I dont have the money right now or the time because I need a car. My other car got T boned so I have to have this one now.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Chris90FB240sx said:


> Yea I wish I had the time to tear it down and buld it back up with forged rods and pistons and new crank but I dont have the money right now or the time because I need a car. My other car got T boned so I have to have this one now.


Lol, I'm a Biochemistry and Genetics double-major with a job and 2 girlfriends. I'm still building my KA-T project.


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

LMAO :thumbup:


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

ks0385 said:


> I dont get it. Is it that hard to get some mechanic to get u a sticker?
> 
> I know in Boston, you can go to pretty much anyone and have em pass you just like that, cat converter or not.


It is possible, but here's a little insight into how it works:

Many states use simply a visual inspection of the car, that can be performed by a lot of shops. In California, the DMV couldn't give two squirts of piss on the amount of thread on your tires or wether your headlights are properly aimed (that's PD's job).

Out here every two years you have to take the car to a TEST-ONLY station, where a specially licensed smog tech performs a visual and emission test of the car. And they check EVERYTHING. If your ignition timing is off, you fail. You have Toulene mixed with piss-water gas in your tank, you fail. You have aftermarket parts that don't have a CARB (Cali Air Resources Board) number, or have a CARB number is for a different application (like say an intake for a KA24DE on a KA24E), you fail.

If your emissions are beyond a certain level, your car is labeled a gross polluter, this is VERY bad. You have to get your car repaired, then certified by a TEST-ONLY or Gold certified facilitiy.

You _can_ get a "hook-up" smog, but it is very underground, expensive, and if the tech that does this gets caught, the first time he/she is fined $10,000 dollars.

And the state sends cars with hidden cameras and data gathering devices that will knowingly fail to shops, if the tech passes it, the tech gets busted. California means business when it comes to this shit.

I'd love to and could afford to do a bitchin SR swap with all the goodies, but I don't need the aggrivation every two years. Every once in a while I see a car with a swap for sale hella cheap because the kid that did the swap can't get it smogged.

Oh and a couple things I forgot:

During the test, once it starts, the tech can't stop it. And the info is piped directly to Sacramento as the car is tested, so there's no photoshopping or forging the results and taking them into the DMV.


----------



## beyondzero (Mar 31, 2005)

Dude Cali sucks for that kind of thing. I live in Oregon and all you have to do is register your car in an area that doesnt have to go through deq. not like I have the money to drop a SR in.


----------



## IDreamofDET (Apr 15, 2005)

I too have notice an increase amount of 240s running around. I live in NC and this state is overrun with Rice-a-fy Civics and Accords....yet theres a glimpse of hope...within the last month or so, I ran into 2 different S13 with SR20 and 1 S14. Its getting better around here one car at a time....


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

IDreamofDET said:


> I too have notice an increase amount of 240s running around. I live in NC and this state is overrun with Rice-a-fy Civics and Accords....yet theres a glimpse of hope...within the last month or so, I ran into 2 different S13 with SR20 and 1 S14. Its getting better around here one car at a time....


Oh don't worry, those r1c3b0iz are going to ditch their Hondas and get ahold of FDs and 240s and rice those out. Tiger can't change it's stripes you know.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

bII said:


> Oh don't worry, those r1c3b0iz are going to ditch their Hondas and get ahold of FDs and 240s and rice those out. Tiger can't change it's stripes you know.


 yeah i know what you mean bout a week after i left school 3 ppl that riced their shit out bought 240s and i'm pissed and personally i hope they get SRs cuz when the KA is finished we'll see who's got the faster car muahahahahahahaha

Don


----------



## IDreamofDET (Apr 15, 2005)

bII said:


> Oh don't worry, those r1c3b0iz are going to ditch their Hondas and get ahold of FDs and 240s and rice those out. Tiger can't change it's stripes you know.


Yeaaah!!! I can't wait! I dream about this all the time....its like living in an episode of Rice My Ride...or I mean "Pimp"<sarcasm from hell>. You know, at first I was hoping this whole Rice thing was a fad cause of the damn movie F and F, but it just seems like its not goin away. Whats worst is I've seen a couple of these Rice Idiots driving around with Intercooler(noticed I said intercooler, but no turbo)...I don't know how it is in SOCAL, but that shit is... :fluffy: :lame:


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

sunnydet90 said:


> yeah i know what you mean bout a week after i left school 3 ppl that riced their shit out bought 240s and i'm pissed and personally i hope they get SRs cuz when the KA is finished we'll see who's got the faster car muahahahahahahaha
> 
> Don


I'd have the same attitude as well, but there are 2 11 second SR-powered S13's in my town, yikes.........


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

IDreamofDET said:


> Yeaaah!!! I can't wait! I dream about this all the time....its like living in an episode of Rice My Ride...or I mean "Pimp"<sarcasm from hell>. You know, at first I was hoping this whole Rice thing was a fad cause of the damn movie F and F, but it just seems like its not goin away. Whats worst is I've seen a couple of these Rice Idiots driving around with Intercooler(noticed I said intercooler, but no turbo)...I don't know how it is in SOCAL, but that shit is... :fluffy: :lame:


Rice was prevalent in SoCali long before _The Gay And The BiCurious_.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

IDreamofDET said:


> Yeaaah!!! I can't wait! I dream about this all the time....its like living in an episode of Rice My Ride...or I mean "Pimp"<sarcasm from hell>. You know, at first I was hoping this whole Rice thing was a fad cause of the damn movie F and F, but it just seems like its not goin away. Whats worst is I've seen a couple of these Rice Idiots driving around with Intercooler(noticed I said intercooler, but no turbo)...I don't know how it is in SOCAL, but that shit is... :fluffy: :lame:


 yeah bro that fad has already hit Cashville Tenakey so when i see an intercooler i make sure i hear the turbo b4 wasting my time

Don


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

you gotta love the good ole side mount only a real tuner would know to look in front of the left wheel before gettin its as smoked


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

I really dont care if I see a 240sx riced out. I really dont care if I see a 240sx get smoked by a 4 door civic. I mean really, its not my car so why care? 

If you want to be different then do a 2jzgte or 1jzgte swap into a lexus SC300 (toyota soarer in japan) or spend $35K on getting a r32 gtr Awd skyline imported. Im not trying to be different, I just wanna go fast and hug the curves. When im old and rich, then ill do something different.

If you want high performance at a much cheaper cost then those rare cars, (remember I said "cheaper" not cheap. No performance is cheap) then get a 240sx.
No matter what kind of stupid stuff people say about 240sx's, they will always have unlimited potential. It has RWD (rear wheel drive), the potential for ANY skyline engine(RB 20/25/26/30), if you want you can have a 6-speed 240sx (s15 sr20det), drop a 350 V8 into one, or even turn it into a 1000+hp 4WD 6-speed Rb26dett monster (R34 skyline GTR engine) of course with a lot of fabrication for the 4wd system.

There you have it.

Im done.


----------



## IDreamofDET (Apr 15, 2005)

S14240SR said:


> I really dont care if I see a 240sx riced out. I really dont care if I see a 240sx get smoked by a 4 door civic. I mean really, its not my car so why care?
> 
> If you want to be different then do a 2jzgte or 1jzgte swap into a lexus SC300 (toyota soarer in japan) or spend $35K on getting a r32 gtr Awd skyline imported. Im not trying to be different, I just wanna go fast and hug the curves. When im old and rich, then ill do something different.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info, but I think most of us on this board already knows the potential of the 240SX...I think you misuderstood what we were saying. I was saying that I'm glad theres more more SR powered S13 and S14. Hell I'm real happy to see that even if thats the new fad, but I can't justify spending what 700-900 on a Spearco intercooler when you don't even have a turbo. True like you said, its not my car, but I can't stand Mustang owners or any other American car tuners looking at me like I'm some riced out 240 just because I have a legit exhaust and not some coffee can. Its kinda hard to get respect when stock V6 Mustang can totally rapes an Accord with a fake front mount don't you think? Now if I get burned by a 4 door Civic...then good for them. My car is not the fastest and it will never be, but I rather not be confused by anybody for a freaking ricer! I've been in the Import scene since 1997 and the sport has come a long way since...I remember when people used to get excited to see people break 12s with race cars and now people do that daily with their DD. I love imports and everything about them, I just hate people making fun of it just because of some dumb ass ricerboiz!

OK enough BS ranting...but fuck RICE! and I'm Asian! :thumbup:


----------

